# custom rod for spinning reel?



## dannymc900 (May 20, 2012)

looking for some advice for a custom rod for a spinning reel. need to help the wife cast farther. new to the custom fishing pole world and would like some advice where to find a quality fishing pole.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Welcome to 2Cool! Man, the sky's the limit. There are many great builders that are sponsors here. Sarge, Laguna, BillyStix and a ton of great builders here in the forum. Let folks know exactly what you want and its primary use.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

dannymc900 said:


> looking for some advice for a custom rod for a spinning reel. need to help the wife cast farther. new to the custom fishing pole world and would like some advice where to find a quality fishing pole.


Are you looking to get one built? Or building yourself one?


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

IMO some keys for the ladies and youngsters to be able to cast further is to have equipment that is made for them. Light weight, flexible enough to help with slinging the bait, and not too long for them. Knowing the weight of what they are trying to cast is important when it comes to selecting the correct rod for long cast. For a lady I would pick blanks that are on the lighter action side of what they will be casting. For example if they will be casting 1/4 oz to 3/8 oz lures, then pick a blank that is rated on the lighter end of the spectrum. If they are going to be throwing popping cork rigs with 1/2 oz to 3/4 oz of weight then pick a blank that can handle up to 3/4 oz weight, but not any heavier. Typically ladies don't muscle through the cast and finesse it much more. It can still generate a long cast once the timing and correct loading of the rod tip is learned. There are many other things that go into that equation too, like a quality reel that is designed for long casts and spooled correctly. Look for spinning reels that have a tall profile spool. If the spool looks shorter in height then it will not cast as far. If you are going custom I'd consider the Microwave Guides for a spinning rod. I also wouldn't go much shorter than 7'. I use 8', but I'm 6'2" and I wouldn't suggest a rod that length for a smaller person. As with anything longer distance will come the more casts she makes. With the right set up long casts can be made without much effort at all. A loop of the rod tip and a flick of the wrist is all it takes if your rod and reel are well balanced for how you are fishing.


----------



## dannymc900 (May 20, 2012)

I am looking to buy one. she fishes with live bait under a popping cork. currently using a 7' allstar ascs843sppn with a shimano 3000fe spinning reel, we use a 1 oz weight under the cork, any ideas?


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

7 foot med action and extra fast tip is what my wife uses. And she can cast it a mile. Where are you located


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Isn't 1oz weight plus the rest of the rig going to be a little heavy for a medium power blank though. That much I would think at the minimum a medium heavy.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

A popping blank like an IP844 or 845 is what I recommend for popping corks. Mod fast action and doesn't have to be the lightest or most sensitive for cork fishing.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

I was building many spinning rod for me ,but i don't consider myself rod builder.
Most of my spinning rods i was building on fly blank,or i was changing some fly rod in spinning rod.I was building my rods on fly blank,because fly blank are not so heavy and i use SIC match guides
I am 5'7" and i fish with spinning rods 10'-19'(telescopic graphite rods) without problem,catching a lot of fish in fresh and salt water.
Is no connection between your high and how long be the rod.
With long rods if you use right braid and reel you can cast easy long distance.

For spinning reel the best american made braid is SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST, because for the same lb. test this braid is tinnier comparative with POWER PRO,
SUFIX 832,FINS WINDTAMER,so you can cast long distance and fight with big fish because you have more line on the spool.
If the money is no the problem better is some Japanese braid like VARIVAS SEA BASS etc,for the same lb. test tinnier comparative with ULTRACAST.


----------



## dannymc900 (May 20, 2012)

i'm in angleton, she's using the 1 oz because she can throw it farther. i just wanted to try a custom rod for her to try and help with the distance. i don't know much about rod making but if it can help i'm in


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am not much of a spinning rod and reel person. I put together a medium rod with the microwave guides. I put a spinning reel on it with 8lb mono line and a 3/8oz practice plug. Wanted to cast it to see how it performed and I threw it 120ft. Not bad in my book. If you see me fishing in a boat and trying to cast one you would laugh. I always have issues for some reason. This one...not so much. I cannot say if its the guides or not but this is the first one I cast with these guides and it did great. Now if only there were fish in the street I would be set.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

katjim00 said:


> I am not much of a spinning rod and reel person. I put together a medium rod with the microwave guides. I put a spinning reel on it with 8lb mono line and a 3/8oz practice plug. Wanted to cast it to see how it performed and I threw it 120ft. Not bad in my book. If you see me fishing in a boat and trying to cast one you would laugh. I always have issues for some reason. This one...not so much. I cannot say if its the guides or not but this is the first one I cast with these guides and it did great. Now if only there were fish in the street I would be set.


Good stuff, Jim! I grew up throwing spinners, but must have lost the touch somewhere along the way. Nowadays, 1 out of every 10 casts, the bail snaps shut on me....jerky Jerry?. We were recently test casting a spin surf rod that I had put a Breakaway cannon trigger on...My longest was maybe 3/4 across the river. A nephew steps up and proceeds to throw it into the tops of the trees on the other side...


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Jerry that's pretty funny. I guess its like any sport technique makes a big difference


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

You may want to check with Jay Potts with Bad Boys custom rods. I believe he can give you a hand helping you make a decision. He's in the Angleton area.


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

Try using the legend popping corks. They will cast a mile


----------



## dannymc900 (May 20, 2012)

thanks for the help
gonna explore some rod makers and see what they can come up with


----------

